# Aquí, se puede bañarse



## Espy

Hola a todos,

¿Sería posible una construcción como la del título: "Aquí, se puede bañarse "? 
O, sea, ¿sería posible esa doble aparición del pronombre *se*, una por la 
construcción impersonal _se puede_ y otra por el verbo reflexivo _bañarse_? 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Artifacs

No se puede.

De hecho, esa duplicación suena cómica y ha sido empleada con frecuencia por humoristas como el dúo Gomaespuma.

Gomaespuma (programa de radio) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Lamarimba

_Aquí, uno puede bañarse_, si quieres mantener lo impersonal.


----------



## Espy

Lamarimba said:


> _Aquí, uno puede bañarse_, si quieres mantener lo impersonal.


Ya, gracias! Eso esperaba, sin embargo, si digo  "_Aquí, se puede bañar_"  por   "_Aquí, uno puede bañarse_",  ¿está bien?


----------



## Rocko!

Espy said:


> Ya, gracias! Eso esperaba, sin embargo, si digo  "_Aquí, se puede bañar_"  por   "_Aquí, uno puede bañarse_",  ¿está bien?


No. Aunque esto sí es posible con otros verbos, por ejemplo: _aquí se puede fumar, aquí se puede comer_, etc.; no funciona con bañarse sin el “uno”. Los letreros dirían, dependiendo del país  y tipo de lugar para bañarse, “balneario” o “playa pública”.


----------



## Calambur

Lamarimba said:


> _Aquí, uno puede bañarse_, si quieres mantener lo impersonal.





Espy said:


> Ya, gracias! Eso esperaba, sin embargo, si digo  "_Aquí, se puede bañar_" por "_Aquí, uno puede bañarse_",  ¿está bien?


Hola.

Te he marcado las opciones correctas.

La tuya, "Aquí se puede bañar" está mal. 

Excepto que estés hablando con alguien y le digas:
"Aquí (usted) se puede bañar"
O bien, algo como:
"Aquí se puede bañar (al perro/gato/caballo/etc.)".

Saludos._


----------



## Polyglot Jurist

Estoy intentando a entender por qué hay unas diferencias:

Me parece que las reglas son así (por favor, me corrigen si no entiendo bien):

1. Si el verbo es reflexivo en el infinitivo ("bañarse, que tiene un uso distinto de "bañar"), no se puede añadir un "se" impersonal antes de "poder", y hay qué usar "uno". Por eso:
"Aquí, uno puede bañarse."
Si tengo razón, esta regla se aplica también así: "Ahora, uno puede irse." Pero está mal decir: "Ahora, se puede irse". Del otro lado, "Ahora se puede ir." tiene sentido, pero con un significado y uso un poco distinto de "irse".

2. Del otro lado, en el ejemplo de Calambur "Aquí se puede bañar al perro". El infinitivo no es "bañarse" sino "bañar", y el "se" es un "se" impersonal, no reflexivo.
Por eso, también podemos decir: "Aquí se puede comer."


----------



## Rocko!

Es que el forero Espy nos tiene que aclarar a qué se refiere con “impersonal”, ya que posiblemente el “uno” tampoco quedaría bien.
Tal vez: (_aquí,) es posible bañarse_.

La restricción podría estar relacionada con el uso de la palabra “poder” que funciona como “no está prohibido” al combinarse (¿perífrasis?) con otros verbos (se puede fumar = se permite fumar). Pienso que si no existen prohibiciones sociales/públicas para una actividad entonces no usamos “poder”:
se permite bañarse 
se permite ausentarse 
se puede bañarse 
se puede ausentarse 
es posible ausentarse


----------



## Polyglot Jurist

Rocko! said:


> Es que el forero Espy nos tiene que aclarar a qué se refiere con “impersonal”, ya que posiblemente el “uno” tampoco quedaría bien.
> Tal vez: (_aquí,) es posible bañarse_.
> 
> La restricción podría estar relacionada con el uso de la palabra “poder” que funciona como “no está prohibido” al combinarse (¿perífrasis?) con otros verbos (se puede fumar = se permite fumar). Pienso que si no existen prohibiciones sociales/públicas para una actividad entonces no usamos “poder”:
> se permite bañarse
> se permite ausentarse
> se puede bañarse
> se puede ausentarse
> es posible ausentarse


Aún estoy intentando a entender las diferencias del uso aquí, si se tratan de una "regla" o se tratan solamente del uso normal.

Aquí me parece que "se puede fumar" = "se permite fumar" en el uso, pero no en la gramática. En "se puede fumar" el "se" es un se impersonal. En "se permite fumar" es un se reflexivo que refiere al subjeto (oculto de la frase) que 'se permite fumar' (a los demás').

Por eso, si podemos decir "se permite bañarse (a los demás)" pero no "se puede bañarse".

Que les parece?


----------



## Rocko!

Ya vi el enredo. Cuando propuse “se puede fumar” me refería a que la gente puede fumar, no a que UN cigarrillo es fumable. 
Tenemos que esperar al forero Espy.


----------



## Espy

Rocko! said:


> Ya vi el enredo. Cuando propuse “se puede fumar” me refería a que la gente puede fumar, no a que UN cigarrillo es fumable.
> Tenemos que esperar al forero Espy.


¡Hola! Quiero decir "Aquí es posible bañarse si se quiere."  [¡Espero que lo que acabo de escribir sea correcto!]
Nada de bañar al perro ni a una persona.


----------



## Seelewig

Espy said:


> ¡Hola! Quiero decir "Aquí es posible bañarse si se quiere."  [¡Espero que lo que acabo de escribir sea correcto!]


"Aquí está permitido bañarse" es lo que sonaría más natural por aquí, con las variantes que quieras: 
"Baño permitido". 
"Permitido bañarse". 
Etc.


----------



## Mister Draken

Espy said:


> ¡Hola! Quiero decir "Aquí es posible bañarse si se quiere."  [¡Espero que lo que acabo de escribir sea correcto!]
> Nada de bañar al perro ni a una persona.



Entonces "Permitido bañarse" (que es lo contrario a "Prohibido bañarse").

posteo cruzado.


----------



## jilar

Espy said:


> ¿Sería posible una construcción como la del título: "Aquí, se puede bañarse "


No para el sentido que tú le quieres dar (que en determinado sitio - playa, río...- cualquiera puede disfrutar del baño).


Espy said:


> ¡Hola! Quiero decir "*Aquí es posible bañarse si se quiere*."  [¡Espero que lo que acabo de escribir sea correcto!]
> Nada de bañar al perro ni a una persona.


Esa forma sí es correcta.

Aunque el mensaje que tú quieres decir se suele expresar de otro modo más sencillo.
O bien como ya anotó



Mister Draken said:


> "Permitido bañarse"



O bien como:
Permitido el baño.

Si quieres usar el verbo poder, en estos casos no se duplica el "se". O se pone antes de "poder" (se puede) o bien aparece unido al verbo, usando su forma reflexiva (bañarse).

Con "se" o con cualquier otro pronombre. Puedes decir:
Te puedes bañar en mi casa.
Puedes bañarte en mi casa.
¿Nos podemos bañar en tu piscina?
¿Podemos bañarnos en tu piscina?
*

Pero no:
Te puedes bañarte en ...
¿Nos podemos bañarnos en ...?

*Te pongo esos dos ejemplos porque has de saber que "bañarse" puede entenderse como; 1. lavarse/ducharse (limpiarse con el agua), o como 2. nadar o meterse en el agua para disfrutar de ella.
El primer ejemplo (casa) sugiere la limpieza.
El segundo (piscina), el disfrute o nadar.

La frase con "se" por la que preguntas antes de decirse para el típico cartel que informa de que "está permitido el baño en determinado lugar" se diría para dirigirse a uno que tratas de usted.
-(Usted) se puede bañar / puede bañarse.

Diciéndoselo, por ejemplo, a alguien que ha pagado la entrada y entonces le permites el acceso.
Si el que está detrás no tiene la entrada, a ese el portero le diría:
- (Usted) no puede bañarse / no se puede bañar aquí.

O también para una tercera persona.
-¿El perro puede bañarse / se puede bañar aquí?
-No, no se puede bañar / no puede bañarse aquí.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Por algún motivo, a mí no me suena tan mal una oración como:

_En algunas playas de Europa, se puede bañarse desnudo._ 

Pero no puedo explicar bien por qué, o cuáles reglas gobiernan el asunto.


----------



## Artifacs

A mí me suena totalmente cómica esa frase, @MonsieurGonzalito


----------



## Mister Draken

Concuerdo con @Artifacs 
La frase es una patada al hígado y si vuelvo a leerla ¡se me va a suicidar una neurona!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Revista Hola
Apr 19, 2017 — En algunas fábricas no solo se puede probar, también _*se puede bañarse*_ en ella. Sumergirse en una relajante bañera de levadura, minerales, ...

Alquezar-Nuevas Pasarelas - Cañones Río Vero (un sitio de turismo de aventura)
bajaremos a la cascada, también *se puede bañarse* aquí

Barcelona Colours (un portal de noticias bastante choto)


> *SE AUTORIZA EL BAÑO EN LAS PLAYAS *​A partir de hoy ya* se puede bañarse *en las playas de manera recreativa y quedarse en la arena para tomar el sol o descansar.




En realidad, bueno, hay unas 63.000 apariciones en Google. No las voy a  poner todas.
Algunas están escritas al pasar y descuidadamente, o son traducciones automáticas. Pero muchas de ellas parecen editadas y de un cierto prestigio.

No estoy defendiendo el uso.
Pero tanto como "cómico ..."


----------



## Mister Draken

Si encuentro un "se" repetido en un sitio de internet, en una revista o incluso en un libro tiendo a pensar que es una errata que se le pasó al corrector.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Pero muchas de ellas parecen editadas y de un cierto prestigio.


No son las que has copiado, supongo....


Mister Draken said:


> Si encuentro un "se" repetido en un sitio de internet, en una revista o incluso en un libro tiendo a pensar que es una errata que se le pasó al corrector.


De acuerdo con esto.

Saludos


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Miguel On Ojj said:


> No son las que has copiado, supongo....


¿La revista "Hola" no tiene cierto prestigio (comoquiera que definas "prestigio")?

¿Expedia te gusta?


> Durante días de verano, _*se puede refrescarse*_ en la piscina privad de cloro con un tamaño de 9



¿La BBC?


> — (Si ustedes quieren donar algo a Hogar El Refugio, _*se puede ponerse*_* en contacto* con: Asociación Civil Solidaridad - Niños de la calle Hogar ...



"La Vanguardia" (diario abyecto para mí, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito)


> significa que está prohibido desplazarse entre regiones salvo casos de necesidad comprobados, pero _*se puede moverse*_ entre municipios.



No sé, decime qué es "prestigioso" y buscamos juntos. 

Insisto: yo intentaría evitar el uso. Pero que existe, existe, no estoy loco.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

En prensa, nada hay "prestigioso", así de claro lo tengo. Y existir, claro que existe esa fórmula, como "me se olvidó", "almóndiga" o tantas otras. Como tú, @MonsieurGonzalito, creo que hay que evitar ese uso a toda costa.

Un saludo


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Miguel On Ojj said:


> En prensa, nada hay "prestigioso", así de claro lo tengo.


100% de acuerdo. 

Sin embargo, el ejemplo de "La Vanguardia" me dejó pensando. 

Si uno quiere mantener la oración en un sentido estrictamente impersonal (y a no ser que usemos equivalentes o circunloquios como "está permitido", "uno puede" etc.) no se me ocurre alternativa con [poder] + [desplazarse] a _"se puede desplazarse" ..._

Me parece que me está haciendo mal discutir esto ...


----------



## Calambur

> significa que está prohibido desplazarse entre regiones salvo casos de necesidad comprobados, pero _*se puede moverse*_ entre municipios.





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> no se me ocurre alternativa con [poder] + [desplazarse] a _"se puede desplazarse" _


No veo el problema. ¿Por qué buscás una alternativa?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Porque la idea general es que ese "doble se" es de por sí malo y a evitar ¿no?


----------



## Calambur

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Porque la idea general es que ese "doble se" es de por sí malo y a evitar ¿no?


La idea general, sí. Pero tratándose del uso pronominal (moverse/desplazarse) me parece que es imposible evitar el doble "se".

Creo que la explicación sería ésa.


----------



## lagartija68

Polyglot Jurist said:


> Aquí me parece que "se puede fumar" = "se permite fumar" en el uso, pero no en la gramática. En "se puede fumar" el "se" es un se impersonal. En "se permite fumar" es un se reflexivo que refiere al subjeto (oculto de la frase) que 'se permite fumar' (a los demás').


"Se puede fumar" y "Se permite fumar" son equivalentes desde punto de vista semántico (por el significado) pero no desde el sintáctico (por la estructura). Como bien dice, en el primer caso se trata de un "se" impersonal.  En el segundo no es un "se reflexivo" sino que es una pasiva con se: "se permite" = "es permitido". Fumar es el sujeto de "se permite". En el primer caso "puede" forma una perífrasis verbal con "fumar".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

@lagartija68, si lo que estás diciendo es que a veces el "se" no vale la pena analizarlo como otra cosa más que como "parte de una frase verbal", estoy de acuerdo.

Pero si estás de alguna manera sugiriendo que dicho concepto es valioso para analizar por qué algunos "dobles se" parecen sonar más aceptables que otros, ahí no lo veo tan claro.

A mí:
_"se permite asearse durante el recreo"_ (se reflexivo) y
_"se permite valerse de instrumentos para trepar la montaña"_ (se parte de una frase verbal)

me parecen igual de aceptables/reprobables, según se vea. No le veo más mérito a uno que a otro.


----------



## lagartija68

"poder + infiitivo" forma perífrasis verbal o lo que a mi me enseñaron como frase verbal. "permitir + correr", no. Y es ése el núcleo de la diferencia entre las dos oraciones.
La diferencia entre las dos oraciones se la puede ver al pasar de la voz activa a la pasiva.
Todos pueden leer los libros de la biblioteca.     ------ Los libros de la biblioteca pueden ser leídos por todos.
Las autoridades permiten a todos leer los libros de la biblioteca. ------- Leer los libros de la biblioteca es permitido a todos por las autoridades.


En ninguno de los dos casos hay un _se_ reflexivo como puede haberlo en "Juan se lava la cara" o "Juan se mira en el espejo".


----------



## Polyglot Jurist

(Obviamente, no soy nativo en español)

Después de leer todo lo que esta escrito aquí, mí teoría ya se volvió a ser así: si el primer “se” funciona literalmente (es decir, no solo gramaticalmente, sino también semánticamente) de objeto directo (frase verbal, reflexivo, e incluso cuando forma parte de un infinitivo con significado distinto del infinitivo “sin se”), no se puede doblar el “se”.

En todos los otros casos, el doble “se” es por lo menos posible.

También, me queda una pregunta del ejemplo de monsieurgonzalito:

En “Se permite valerse de instrumentos…” el doble “se” es obligatorio, opcional, or cambia según la región?

Dime porfa: lo entiendo bien o no?


----------



## jilar

Polyglot Jurist said:


> En “Se permite valerse de instrumentos…” el doble “se” es obligatorio, opcional, or cambia según la región?


Va a depender del hablante, por supuesto.
Pero, en general, ahí el doble *se* es obligatorio.
Estás ante un "se permite algo", donde el algo es "valerse de instrumentos", ya que "valer de instrumentos" no tendría el sentido que queremos dar ahí.

El problema aparece cuando el verbo en forma de infinitivo se puede confundir (porque comparte significado) con el de la forma acabado en -se, como pasa en bañar y bañarse.


----------



## sarah_

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ¿La revista "Hola" no tiene cierto prestigio (comoquiera que definas "prestigio")?
> 
> ¿Expedia te gusta?
> 
> 
> ¿La BBC?
> 
> 
> "La Vanguardia" (diario abyecto para mí, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito)
> 
> 
> No sé, decime qué es "prestigioso" y buscamos juntos.
> 
> Insisto: yo intentaría evitar el uso. Pero que existe, existe, no estoy loco.



El ejemplo de la BBC:

_(Si ustedes quieren donar algo a Hogar El Refugio, *se puede ponerse en contacto* con: Asociación Civil Solidaridad - Niños de la calle Hogar ..._

ni siquiera coordina el plural- > Si ustedes quieren donar.....puedeN ponerse en contacto. Eso sería lo correcto. O sea, un desastre.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

OK.


----------

